# Are floor drains req'd in restaurant kitchens



## Polar

Hi everyone,

We are working on a series of restaurants, some in MA (CMR 248) and NH (I-codes 2009 model codes adopted - not sure about state ammendments in NH).

Is there a code requirement for floor drains?

The kitchens are modest sized 350 to 475 SF. They contain (1) three basin sink and (1) prep sink and spray faucet. There are several soft serve machines that are cleaned periodically.

Also there is a place to put fruit and candy over the top of your soft serve in a counter top with a cash register at the end. Does that topping/sales area require a floor drain?

We typically show (3) floor drains total, one in the topping/sales area and two in the kitchen.

But there's an owner (and his landlord:banghd) that thinks un-reasonable to trench the floor for the drains.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Mac

Owner and landlord don't want to install required drains? Never heard of such a thing.

PCNYS 412.4 Where required. Floor drains shall be installed in commercial kitchens, public restrooms and in boiler rooms.


----------



## steveray

Check with the local water pollution people....may or may not want them tied to grease interceptor.....


----------



## kilitact

Section 704.3 of the Oregon Plumbing Code requires floor drains adjacent to most sinks and dishwashers in commercial kitchen


----------



## Polar

Hi Mac, steveray and kilitact,

Thank you all for your replies.

Yes, steveray, thanks you are right, grease interceptors are specified


----------



## mark handler

They are required in CA

2010 CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE

411.2 Location of Floor Drains. Floor drains shall be installed

in the following areas:

411.2.2 Commercial kitchens ....


----------



## GBrackins

Polar,

in Massachusetts check with the town/cityl Board of Health


----------



## codeworks

maybe they don't really want to open their "restaurant"


----------



## Polar

codeworks said:
			
		

> maybe they don't really want to open their "restaurant"


Maybe they don't want to either


----------



## GCtony

We dump three compartment sinks into floor sinks (with air gap) that go through the grease trap. The floor sink also serves as a floor drain.  When we have floor drains in addition to the floor sinks, they also drain through the grease trap.  Why wouldn't you want some type of floor drain in a commercial kitchen?  They will more than likely be cutting the slab for plumbing anyway.


----------



## Alias

I'm in CA and floor drains are required.

I work closely with the environmental health department in reference to restaurants.  He always tells the owner floor drains are required.  I tell the owner no C of O without approval of enviro health and a final on the permit.

Sue


----------

